# Where to study Spanish in Monterrey?



## estefania

Hey there,

I will be teaching in Monterrey from November 1st to mid-January. My Spanish is intermediate but very rusty. Can anyone suggest a place to study or a private tutor? How much do private tutors generally charge?

Thank you for any assistance you can offer.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome to the board. I wish I could offer some immediate advice but you didn't say where you are located or if you are willing to travel.
There are schools everywhere in Mexico, as you will discover if you Google "learning Spanish in Mexico". A whole page of options will appear.
In your case, a quick immersion course and staying with a Mexican family for a couple of weeks will probably have you up to speed.
Bueno suerte.


----------



## estefania

*I'll be in Monterrey*

Hi, actually I did say both in the title and the body of the message that I'll be in Monterrey; I cannot travel as I'll be working there, so it needs to be in the city and preferrably in the evenings.

Actually I have googled "study Spanish in Monterrey, Mexico" and the only thing it turned up was studying full-time at a University.

Thanks though!




RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome to the board. I wish I could offer some immediate advice but you didn't say where you are located or if you are willing to travel.
> There are schools everywhere in Mexico, as you will discover if you Google "learning Spanish in Mexico". A whole page of options will appear.
> In your case, a quick immersion course and staying with a Mexican family for a couple of weeks will probably have you up to speed.
> Bueno suerte.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Sorry, I missed it in the title and thought that you might not yet be in Monterrey. So, if you can't find a tutor by checking bulletin boards at the university, perhaps spending your evenings at the plaza and striking up conversations with locals might help. Another suggestion is to watch all the 'telenovelas' that you can.
Enjoy you new position.


----------



## English_learner

*Hola!*



estefania said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I will be teaching in Monterrey from November 1st to mid-January. My Spanish is intermediate but very rusty. Can anyone suggest a place to study or a private tutor? How much do private tutors generally charge?
> 
> Thank you for any assistance you can offer.




Hola, Estefanía. Vivo en Monterrey. Estudio en la Universidad de Nuevo Léon. En la facultad en la cual estudio, existe una escuela de idiomas. Podría investigar algunos datos. Otra opción sería el Tec de Monterrey. ¡Claro! Ofrezco mi ayuda para practicar el español con un servidor.

Mucho éxito y estoy a tus órdenes.

Regards!

Sorry, I preferred to write you in Spanish so that my message was clearer =)...I still make some mistakes when it comes to writing. By the way, I`d love helping you in your Spanish.

un abrazo!


----------



## RVGRINGO

English_learner,
Los reglas del foro dicen, "solo Ingles", pero voy acceptar su nota en los dos idiomas.
The rules of the forum say, "only English", but i'll accept your note in both languages.
Good luck.
Buena suerte.


----------



## English_learner

*Mea culpa*

I'm so sorry, mister. Thanks for accepting my message.

Well, I think this is going to require me to master written skills . So great!



Regards!






RVGRINGO said:


> English_learner,
> Los reglas del foro dicen, "solo Ingles", pero voy acceptar su nota en los dos idiomas.
> The rules of the forum say, "only English", but i'll accept your note in both languages.
> Good luck.
> Buena suerte.


----------



## donselma

English_learner said:


> Hola, Estefanía. Vivo en Monterrey. Estudio en la Universidad de Nuevo Léon. En la facultad en la cual estudio, existe una escuela de idiomas. Podría investigar algunos datos. Otra opción sería el Tec de Monterrey. ¡Claro! Ofrezco mi ayuda para practicar el español con un servidor.


Hey, would you have the link for the school? i tried finding it at the Univdersidad de NL website, but I couldn't find it. Are there any "mom and pop" (family-run) language schools in the city? Also, would you ever want to meet for language exchange? I could probably drive to San Antonio or Laredo and just take a bus the rest of the way. Is it same driving to Monterrey? What are the prices for renting an apartment or staying with a family for a month?

Thanks for all your help, amigo!

ps _si tu eres curioso, soy de San Diego. Hay muchos chicanos y mexicanos aqui! Monterrey es "la jolla" de mexico norte, es verdad, no?_


----------



## English_learner

*Hi!*

Hi there, donselma!

Of course I'll help you to get all that info. Hey, the language exchange sounds fantastic indeed! Thanks!

Welcome to Monterrey!

See you my friend!

Regards!!









donselma said:


> Hey, would you have the link for the school? i tried finding it at the Univdersidad de NL website, but I couldn't find it. Are there any "mom and pop" (family-run) language schools in the city? Also, would you ever want to meet for language exchange? I could probably drive to San Antonio or Laredo and just take a bus the rest of the way. Is it same driving to Monterrey? What are the prices for renting an apartment or staying with a family for a month?
> 
> Thanks for all your help, amigo!
> 
> ps _si tu eres curioso, soy de San Diego. Hay muchos chicanos y mexicanos aqui! Monterrey es "la jolla" de mexico norte, es verdad, no?_


----------



## donselma

English_learner said:


> Hi there, donselma!
> 
> Of course I'll help you to get all that info. Hey, the language exchange sounds fantastic indeed! Thanks!
> 
> Welcome to Monterrey!
> 
> See you my friend!
> 
> Regards!!


Thanks, I'm going to try to come, probably over Christmas. I found some really cheap tickets from Tijuana to there. 

Does anyone know how to pm by the way? I don't want to clog up the board.


----------



## synthia

You can't pm until you have at least five posts, but you can send a visitor message. Click on the userid and you will get a dropdown box. Click to see the user profile, and you will see the VM facility. Once you have five posts, the dropdown box will include 'Send a private message' and you can click on that and get the PM facility.


----------



## prgoddess

I'm also moving to Monterrey next week to teach English. My Spanish is beginner at best and I really want and need to learn Spanish. I would really like to take a class and participate in language exchanges when I become more comfortable with the language. I prefer a mom and pop type school to the uni. I'm also open to private tutoring...is there somewhere online where I can look for people who offer up services like that?

Thanks,
Amy


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome. Perhaps those who have preceded you in Monterrey will offer some suggestions.


----------



## prgoddess

RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome. Perhaps those who have preceded you in Monterrey will offer some suggestions.


Thanks for the welcome...I'm looking forward to spending many years in different areas of Mexico.

-a


----------



## Lauren5020

I live in Monterrey, and haven't found any "mom and pop" type Spanish instruction in the city. A group of foreign hire teachers and I took private lessons from a friend we met. 
I actually attended a week long Spanish school in Zacatecas. Google: fenix language school 
It was a small school run by a family and was a lot of fun.


----------

